# Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"



## affli (1. März 2011)

*Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Hallo liebe Wakü Fans, 

Da ich mich in letzter Zeit stark mit dem Thema Wasser beschäftigt hatte, 
wollt ich euch mal auf folgendes Aufmerksam machen:

Ich habe Zuhause einen Vollentsalzer mit dem ich Destiliertes Wasser herstelle. 
Damit ich die Werte auch Testen kann hab ich mir ein teures PH und EC Messgerät von Bluelab zugelegt. 

Mit gerade neuen Patronen hat mein Dest. Wasser einen EC wert von 0.03. 
Sprich die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers liegt bei 30 Mikrosiemens.
Dies ist ein fantastischer Wert. Unser Leitungswasser hat beispielsweise einen EC von rund 0.6-0.7 (600-700 Mikros)

Aus Neugier habe ich mal das Feser Wasser in Orange getestet! = fast 400 Mikrosiemens.. Das ist doch viel zu viel! 
Heute Abend will ich als vergleich noch das Aquacomputer Wässerchen testen. 

Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das nicht ein viel zu hoher Wert? 

EC= Im Wasser gelösste Salze = Leitfähigkeit des Wassers. 
Gemessen wird in Mikro- oder Millisiemens pro cm.

Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage an die Profis:
Ist es Optimal den PH-Wert des Dest. Wassers anzupassen bevor man diesen in einen Kreislauf integriert? Kann das was Bringen?


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Naja du benutzt das dest. Wasser in der WaKü ja nicht, weil es nur gering elektrisch leitend ist, sondern vorallem damit sich nichts ablagert und auch keine Algen im System entstehen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ein erhöhter Leitwert auch gleichzeitig bedeutet, dass es oben genannte Anforderungen nicht mehr erfüllt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie Leitfähig so ein Wakü Wässerchen nach einem halben Jahr Benutzung ist.
Am besten mit Destilliertem Wasser oder Innoprotekt mische.


----------



## >ExX< (1. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Also das mit dem PH Wert bezweifle ich stark dass das was bringt.
Der PH-Wert ist der negativ dekadische Logarythmus der Wasserstoffionenkonzentration- so hab ich das in der Berufschule gelernt.
Durch den PH Wert änderst du nur die Konzentration von H+ und CL- Molekülen.
Und das CL- wäre hierbei das Salz.
Also müsstest du eine höhere H+ Konzentration erreichen damit die Flüssigkeit saurer wird.
Wie wir ja alle wissen leitet Salzwasser Strom besser^^ 
Theoretisch könnte es eine vorteil bringen, allerdings frage ich mich wie du die Konzentration von H+ und CL- regulieren kannst 

Hab das jetzt mal aus dem Kopf heraus aufgeschrieben, also nicht geggoogelt *stolz sei*


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Miss mal die Leitfähigkeit des deionisierten Wassers nachdem es eine Zeit lang im Wakü Kreislauf war - dann wird dir klar, dass ein niedriger Anfangswert beider Leitfähigkeit nichts bringt .

Edit: too late...

Der pH-Wert von deionisertem Wasser sollte btw sowieso neutral bai ca. 7 liegen. Es hat weder Sinn das Kühlmittel basisch noch sauer zu machen und eine Pufferlösung um den pH dauerhaft trotz Ionenaufnahme neutral zu halten würde die Leitfähigkeit ebenfalls erhöhen. Da aber die Leitfähigkeit keien wirkliches Problem ist, solange die verschiedenen Metalle im Kreislauf durch Korrosionsinhibitoren belegt sind, kan einem die Leitfähigkeit eigentlich egal sein und ohne Korrosionsinhibitoren, müsst man das Wasser ständig neu deionisieren, damit es seien geringe Leitfähigkeit behält -> unpraktikabel.


----------



## affli (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Hi Leute,

Danke für die Antworten und Info's. 
Immer wieder sehr spannend hier Disskutieren zu können. 

@Malkolm
Das ist richtig, hab ich mir zu wenig überlegt. 
Es ist ja im Prinzip klar das sich die Leitfähigkeit verändert sobald Zusätze ins Dest. Wasser gegeben werden. (Korrosionsschutz usw.)

@JonnyB1989
Das würd mich auch Interessieren! Ich werd auf alle Fälle mein Wasser beim nächsten Wechsel kontrollieren. 

@>ExX<
Du darfst stolz sein, deine Argumentation macht Sinn. 

@VJoe2max
Also du meinst egal wie Tief die Anfangswerte sind, 
es gibt mit der Zeit neue Ablagerungen und führt wieder zu einer erhöten Leitfähigkeit? Ich werd das mal Testen! 

Richtig mein PH leigt bei fast 7. Also Neutral und daher wohl Optimal.
Auch eine Pufferlösung wird den PH nicht über Monate stabil halten und dazu die Leitfähigkeit erhöhen. Richtig!

Also Prinzipiell kann man dagen, das Milisiemens-Werte in meinem gemessenen Bereich wohl ganz normal sind..
Erstaunlich! Aber es zeig mir klar, das Destiliertes Wasser mit Inno wohl in allen belangen das beste ist! 

Sei es in anbetracht von Ablegerungen, Verfärbungen und der wohl niedrigsten Leitfähigkeit! 

FAZIT:
Dementsprechend wird es wohl nicht möglich sein, ein 100% nichtleitendes Wakü Wasser herzustellen!


----------



## rUdeBoy (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Interessantes Thema...
Wenn du noch Lust hast weiter zu testen und eine Probe hast, teste doch mal InnoProtect.
Immerhin werben die damit, dass ihr Zusatz das Wasser unleitetend mache... Marketingstrategie oder gerechtfertigt?


----------



## AeroX (2. März 2011)

Wie rudeboy das schon sagte, wäre interessant das mal zu testen! 
MfG


----------



## wilsonmp (2. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Ich werde bei meinem geplanten Umbau --> 10/8er Schlauch auf 16/10er, dies testen. Da werd ich doch mal den Leitwertmesser aus dem Aquarium lupfen 
Bei mir kommt noch hinzu, daß das destil. Wasser + Inno Protect sich nach 1 Monat ganz leicht gelb bzw. sandfarben gefärbt hat (trotz intensivem Spülen vorher). Oxid etc.?

Das wird interessant... denk ich


----------



## hotfirefox (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Also das mit dem PH Wert bezweifle ich stark dass das was bringt.
> Der PH-Wert ist der negativ dekadische Logarythmus der Wasserstoffionenkonzentration- so hab ich das in der Berufschule gelernt.
> Durch den PH Wert änderst du nur die Konzentration von H+ und CL- Molekülen.
> Und das CL- wäre hierbei das Salz.
> ...


 
Gibt kein Grund stolz zu sein, denn es ist Falsch!
Der pH-Wert ist der negativ dekadische Logarythmus der Hydroniumionenkonzentration (H3O+)
Aja und den pH Wert kann man nicht nur durch die Konzentration von Chlorionen ändern 


@TS:
Das die Leitfähigkeit doch so hoch ist von den ganzen Mitteln wundert mich nicht, es würde auch garnichts bringen hier mit Dest. Wasser zu arbeiten, weil dieses einfach Ionen aus den Kühlkörpern reinsen würde


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Gibt kein Grund stolz zu sein, denn es ist Falsch!
> Der pH-Wert ist der negativ dekadische Logarythmus der Hydroniumionenkonzentration (H3O+)
> Aja und den pH Wert kann man nicht *nur* durch die Konzentration von Chlorionen ändern
> 
> ...


 
Spar dir mal deine Smiley´s
Woher willst du wissen dass es Hydroniumionenkonzentration ist?
Mein Meister sagt dass es stimmt, die Lehrer sagen dass es stimmt.
An unserer Schule ist einer der besten Lehrer Deutschlands in diesem Bereich der schon mehrere Bücher geschrieben hat über Galvanotechnik und somit Chemie.
Er sollte es wissen.

Achja, du liest dir den Text gleich nochmal ganz ruhig durch.
Vielleicht verstehst du dann was ich geschrieben habe.
Kleine Hilfe: Ich habe NICHT geschrieben dass man den pH Wert NUR durch die Konzentration von Chlorionen ändern kann.


----------



## empty (3. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Spar dir mal deine Smiley´s
> Woher willst du wissen dass es Hydroniumionenkonzentration ist?
> Mein Meister sagt dass es stimmt, die Lehrer sagen dass es stimmt.
> An unserer Schule ist einer der besten Lehrer Deutschlands in diesem Bereich der schon mehrere Bücher geschrieben hat über Galvanotechnik und somit Chemie.
> ...


 
Entschuldigung dann kannst du deinen Lehrern und deiner achsotollen Schule sagen das die einen "Chabis" erzählen.

Zuerst einmal gibt es keine Hydroniumionen, nur Oxidanium (wenn die Schule so toll ist, benutzt sie IUPAC und sonst ist sie nichts) und dann stellt sich die Frage von welcher Säure- Basendefinition ihr spricht.

Arrhenius (1887), Brønsted und Lowry (1923) oder Lewis (1938/1939).

Dann wenn du von Brønsted-Säuren redest und dann von pH ist es wie hotfirefox schreibt per Definition der negative 10-er Logarithmus der AKTIVITÄT der Protonen (\-log(a_h). In Lösungen ist es so, das die mit den Konzentrationen korrespondieren aber bei Feststoffen ist die Aktivität näherungsweise gleich 1. Ansonsten ist es der pOH-Wert!

So nur mal das, ich danke dir hotfirefox das ich nicht immer alles chemische erläutern muss.

Zum Thema pH, da hatten wir die Diskussion schon. Will man möglichst wenig Potenzial zwischen dem Wasser und dem zu oxidierenden Kupfer sollte man den pH ins Basische (ca. 9) bringen. Das macht Inno zum Beispiel.

Mit teuren pH-Messgeräte würde ich aufpassen, da sie jeden Tag neu geeicht werden müssen. Besser und kostengünstiger vor allem für unsere Verwendung sind die alten pH-Streifen. Testet mal orginal Inno ... pH von 9!



>ExX< schrieb:


> Also das mit dem PH Wert bezweifle ich stark dass das was bringt.
> Der PH-Wert ist der negativ dekadische Logarythmus der Wasserstoffionenkonzentration- so hab ich das in der Berufschule gelernt.


Teilweise Falsch, welche Säuren-Base-Konzepte verwendest du?



>ExX< schrieb:


> Durch den PH Wert änderst du nur die Konzentration von H+ und CL- Molekülen.
> Und das CL- wäre hierbei das Salz.


Falsch. Negative Ionen alleine können kein Kristallgitter bilder und somit ist es kein Salz. BTW: Gibt es weit mehr Säuren als Salzsäure. Was wäre Salpetersäure, Schwefelsäure, Borane.




>ExX< schrieb:


> Wie wir ja alle wissen leitet Salzwasser Strom besser^^


Das hat mit Säuren-Basen-Konzepte nichts zu tun. Die Hydralisation der Ionen ist der Grund für die elektrische Leitfähigkeit.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte es eine vorteil bringen, allerdings frage ich mich wie du die Konzentration von H+ und CL- regulieren kannst


 
In dem man Säure oder Base dazugibt? Puffersystem machen und hopplaschorsch!


----------



## hotfirefox (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



empty schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal gibt es keine Hydroniumionen, nur Oxidanium


 
Du hast natürich recht nach IUPAC, jedoch ist Hydronium im allgemeinen gebräuchlicher.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Betreibe seit mind. 7 Jahre Wasserkühlungen hatte nie Probleme mit dem Wasser,

Welches habe ich genommen ?
Frostschutzmittel fürs Auto. 

Was erhoffst du dir von der elektrischen Leitfähigkeit eigentlich? Die paar fliessenden Ionen können dir doch egal sein


----------



## empty (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Er erhofft sich nichts von ihnen, er will nur wissen wie sich die Leitfähigkeit während der Benützung verändert hat. In einem Dest. Wasser - only System ist das keine dumme Überlegung denn ohne Korrosionsinhibitoren wird Kupfer oxidiert und je Leitfähigkeit desto schneller passiert das.

BTW: Ionen fliessen nicht. Wenn überhaupt bewegen sie sich entweder durch Coulomb-Kraft oder Stössen des LM (Temperatur).


----------



## kühlprofi (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Eine Opferanode wäre da doch was, kann auch irgendne Zierform im AGB sein- oder nicht?
Was würde man da bei Kupferkühler verwenden? Ein unedleres Metall?


----------



## hotfirefox (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Magnesium eignet sich als Opferanode oder ein Alu Kühler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



affli schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Erkenntniss ist nicht erschreckend, sondern alt (auch im Guide verlinkt/nachzulesen)



>ExX< schrieb:


> Spar dir mal deine Smiley´s
> Woher willst du wissen dass es Hydroniumionenkonzentration ist?
> Mein Meister sagt dass es stimmt, die Lehrer sagen dass es stimmt.
> An unserer Schule ist einer der besten Lehrer Deutschlands in diesem Bereich der schon mehrere Bücher geschrieben hat über Galvanotechnik und somit Chemie.
> Er sollte es wissen.



Kleiner Tipp: H+-Ionen gibt es in wässrigen Lösungen (afaik überhaupt-)nicht, H+ reagiert mit H20 zu H3O+. Alles andere ist eine vereinfachte Darstellung, wie sie in Schulen gern gebraucht wird.




empty schrieb:


> Er erhofft sich nichts von ihnen, er will nur wissen wie sich die Leitfähigkeit während der Benützung verändert hat. In einem Dest. Wasser - only System ist das keine dumme Überlegung denn ohne Korrosionsinhibitoren wird Kupfer oxidiert und je Leitfähigkeit desto schneller passiert das.



In einem System mit reinem destillierten Wasser oxidieren Kupferoberflächen über längere Zeit so oder so vollständig. Entweder man kann damit leben, dass nicht alles glänzt, oder man sollte Zusätze verwenden/ansäuern. Aber eine niedrigere Leitfähigkeit, die sich vermutlich eh nicht lange halten wird, ist vergebliche Mühe.




hotfirefox schrieb:


> Magnesium eignet sich als Opferanode oder ein Alu Kühler


 
Opferanoden eignen sich für Wakü allgemein schlecht, solange man nicht sicherstellen kann, dass jeder noch so kleine Krümel Oxidationsmaterial an der Anode bleibt.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Mein RAMplex Kühler ist aus Alu, 

CPU, NB, SB, Spawa, GraKa und alle 3 Radis aus Kupfer..  löst sich jetzt der RAMplex langsam auf ?


----------



## empty (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Kurze Antwort: Ja

Ausführliche: Dein RAMplex besteht wahrscheinlich aus eloxiertem Aluminium (Al2O3) was eigentlich das Aluminium passivieren sollte nur ist es sehr spröde und ganz langsam wird es oxidiert. Sozusagen ist dein RAMplex deine Opferanode. Jetzt haben eigentlich alle Wasserzusätze gewisse Additive (Korrosionsinhibitoren) so wie Protonenschwämme (stimmt nicht ganz dient aber der Verständigung) dadurch wir versucht der Korrosion keine Chance zu lassen.

Ich kann dir Matrialspezifisch nicht so ausführlich Antwort geben, ich bin kein Matrialwissenschaftler und auch kein Ingenieur. Sonst schau dir mal mein Beitrag an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/114455-wasserkuehlung-passiert-chemisch.html


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Beeindruckender Thread...wie man darauf kommt, sowas überhaupt zu messen!?


----------



## kühlprofi (4. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



empty schrieb:


> Kurze Antwort: Ja
> 
> Ausführliche: Dein RAMplex besteht wahrscheinlich aus eloxiertem Aluminium (Al2O3) was eigentlich das Aluminium passivieren sollte nur ist es sehr spröde und ganz langsam wird es oxidiert. Sozusagen ist dein RAMplex deine Opferanode. Jetzt haben eigentlich alle Wasserzusätze gewisse Additive (Korrosionsinhibitoren) so wie Protonenschwämme (stimmt nicht ganz dient aber der Verständigung) dadurch wir versucht der Korrosion keine Chance zu lassen.
> 
> Ich kann dir Matrialspezifisch nicht so ausführlich Antwort geben, ich bin kein Matrialwissenschaftler und auch kein Ingenieur. Sonst schau dir mal mein Beitrag an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/114455-wasserkuehlung-passiert-chemisch.html


 

Danke für die Antwort, demnach könnte ein Magnesiumstreifen im AGB diesen Vorgang verhindern, geh mal in den Baumarkt am Wochenende vielleicht find ich was


----------



## empty (5. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Nein nochmal ruyven schreibt das richtig. Mit einer Opferanode wird das nix. Wichtig sind die Korrosionsinhibitoren

Korrosionsinhibitoren
Korrosionsinhibitoren
Korrosionsinhibitoren
Korrosionsinhibitoren

Vielleicht bleibt es jetzt hängen!!


----------



## affli (9. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Hi Jung's

Frechheit hier den Thread vollzuschreiben ohne mich! 

Intressante Diskussionen, viel davon ist mir etwas zu Hoch! Aber denoch Spannend. 
Deswegen will ich hier auch nich weiter auf Chemische zusammensetzungen eingehen. 

Mir gings bei dieser Erkenntniss eher darum, 
wenn Wasser eines Kreislaufes austritt das fast genau so gut leitet und daher genau so gefählich ist wie normales Wasser. 

Weil immer noch etliche zumindest ein paar behaupten das mit Wakü Wasser die Hardware sowiso nicht beschädigen kann,
da es ja nichtleiten ist. Was ich hiermit ganz klar stellen konnte und auch wollte. 

@ruyven
tut mir leid das ich deinen Link bis anhin nicht gesehen habe. 
Ich fand es halt anfänglich erschreckend und dachte irgendwas mit meinem Wasser könnte ja nicht stimmen. 

Aber Prinzipiell ist es ja alles logisch!

In Zukunft werd ich aber wie schon lange von euch Profi's empfolen auf Des. Wasser mit Zusatz setzen. 
Mir kommt auch kein fertigmix mehr ins AGBchen.


----------



## frido007 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Wie lange würde es denn dauern bei normaler Benützung das sich ein Alu-H2O- Kühler auflöst?    10 Jahre, 50 Jahre, 100 Jahre.......


----------



## VJoe2max (10. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Bei manchen Leuten haben in der Vergangenheit ein paar Wochen gereicht bis der Kühler undicht war - ohne Korrosionsschutz und mit nicht eloxiertem blankem Alu kann man fast zuschauen wie sich das durch´s Material frisst . 

Als ich letztens meinen Kühlmittelbehälter von der Fräse geöffnet habe (nach ca. 1,5Jahren mit KSS befüllt) hatte ich Korrosionsnarben im Alu die ca. 3mm tief waren. Ein Kühler wäre da an der ein oder anderen Stelle schon durch gewesen. Auch bei einem AB aus eloxiertem Alu hatte ich in meine Wakü-Anfangszeiten mal schöne große Korrosionsnarben an den Dichtflächen - und das nach ca. einjährigem Betrieb mit unwirksamem bzw. nicht aufgefrischtem Korrosionsschutz im Wasser. Oder man erinnere sich an die lackierten Aludeckel der Swiftech Apogee GTX Kühler die reihenweise in kürzester Zeit wegkorrodierten. 
So ganz ohne ist das Thema wirklich nicht .


----------



## OsiRis (11. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

sorry wenn ich jetzt von irgendwelchen themen ablenke aber affli ich hätte hier ein feaser wasser mit farbe ^^ ca 1jahr im sys würde mich ma interresieren was daraus geworden ist 
hab auch noch ungebrauchtes da könnte dir ja mal 2 proben schicken ^^


----------



## mmayr (11. März 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit dem PH Wert bezweifle ich stark dass das was bringt.
> Der PH-Wert ist der negativ dekadische Logarythmus der Wasserstoffionenkonzentration- so hab ich das in der Berufschule gelernt.
> Durch den PH Wert änderst du nur die Konzentration von H+ und CL- Molekülen.
> Und das CL- wäre hierbei das Salz.
> ...



H+ ist ok, Cl- ist falsch. OH- Ionen machen die Lösung basisch. Ionen im Wasser bedeutet elektrische Leitfähigkeit. H+ und OH- ergänzen sich zu neutralem, nicht leitendem H2O. Außerdem hängt sich das H+ an das Wassermolekül an und ergibt dadurch H3O+, welches wiederum als Hydronium Ion den Säuregrad der Lösung bestimmt.


----------



## empty (11. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



mmayr schrieb:


> H nicht leitendem H2O


Autoprotolyse! Ein Fremdwort?

Naja und alles lesen was geschrieben worden kommt einem auch nicht in den Sinn. Danke für den Beitrag, next!


----------



## affli (11. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Oder man erinnere sich an die lackierten Aludeckel der Swiftech Apogee GTX Kühler die reihenweise in kürzester Zeit wegkorrodierten.



hi VJoe

Ehm.. du machst mir gerade zünftig Angst..
Sind das ältere Modelle die du da ansprichst? 

Ich besitze ja selber genau einen solchen Kühler!
Sollte ich den jetzt alle paar Wochen kontrollieren?

@OsiRis
Ist alles möglich..! 
Aber ich habe auch Feser Wasser neues wie gebrauchtes, gebe dir gerne mal die Werte durch!


----------



## mmayr (11. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



empty schrieb:


> Autoprotolyse! Ein Fremdwort?
> 
> Naja und alles lesen was geschrieben worden kommt einem auch nicht in den Sinn. Danke für den Beitrag, next!


 
Nein, kein Fremdwort. Nur ist der Anteil stromleittechnisch vernachlässigbar. 

Menschen wie dich braucht das Forum hier! Arrogant bis zum Abwinken. 
Wenn du schon sooo schlau bist, möchte ich dir die Verwendung von Beistrichen nahelegen! 
Um dich zu zitieren: Danke für den Beitrag, next!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## kühlprofi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*



empty schrieb:


> Nein nochmal ruyven schreibt das richtig. Mit einer Opferanode wird das nix. Wichtig sind die Korrosionsinhibitoren
> 
> Korrosionsinhibitoren
> Korrosionsinhibitoren
> ...



Hab das Mittel nirgends gefunden


----------



## empty (11. März 2011)

*AW: Erschreckender Test von Wakü "Wässerchen"*

Dann hast du immer noch nicht verstanden wo die Korrosionsinhibitoren wichtiger Bestand von sind.

G48, Inno etc. sind alles Bestandteile von. Die Sache ist die, das die wenigsten Inhibitoren nicht Wasserlöslich sind aber mit dem Glykol hat man ein LM drinn.

Und ich bin mir sicher einen Zusatz ala G48 hat jeder Baumarkt.

@mmrayr: Ich würde mich einfach hüten solche absoluten Aussagen zu machen. Gerade wenn wir von Bornsted-Säuren reden sollte jedem klar werden was pH=7 bedeutet. Gerade weil ich glaube das genug auf dieses Stolz sein geantwortet haben und du nocheinmal kommst habe ich die Erwartungshaltung das du noch etwas Beizutragen hast, und zwar etwas das Richtig ist und das wir vergessen haben. Das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein nochdazu schreibst du etwas falsches, was erwartest du Streichelzoo?


----------

